
Ask HN: Where to learn how to build HIPAA compliant software? - EduardoBautista
I have interest in learning how to build HIPAA compliant software in order to be able to work in contract roles that have that as a requirement.  Are there any courses I can take?  Tried a quick google search but didn&#x27;t find anything that I felt confident about.<p>Edit: I should probably share my background.<p>- Freelance Software Engineer<p>- Ruby on Rails, React, Ember.js
======
vimax
Check out the SANS Institute

[https://www.sans.org/reading-room/whitepapers/hipaa/what-
pro...](https://www.sans.org/reading-room/whitepapers/hipaa/what-protecting-
healthcare-data-35887)

